
Tin Can by Tiffany and Co - personjerry
http://www.tiffany.com/accessories/desk/everyday-objects-tin-can-60559139
======
ansgri
Pretty clever. Also, they have $1500 paper clip [0] and $9000 Ball of Yarn
[1]. Other than that, they actually have rather likable and varied collection
of 'Everyday Things' [2].

[0] [http://www.tiffany.com/accessories/mens-
accessories/everyday...](http://www.tiffany.com/accessories/mens-
accessories/everyday-objects-paper-clip-bookmark-35917179)

[1] [http://www.tiffany.com/accessories/everyday-
objects/everyday...](http://www.tiffany.com/accessories/everyday-
objects/everyday-objects-ball-of-yarn-60558779)

[2] [http://www.tiffany.com/search/Everyday-Objects/sort-
relevanc...](http://www.tiffany.com/search/Everyday-Objects/sort-relevance-
search)

